# Jesse and another First in Archery



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Terry Ragsdale shot the first perfect Hunter Round. That same day in 1995, some little cub shot a 560, Jesse Broadwater. 14 years, Jesse did it again, this time on the field round. 

Who will shoot the first perfect animal, Jesse tried and missed one. What a day that must have been to watch.

Arrow


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Arrow said:


> Terry Ragsdale shot the first perfect Hunter Round. That same day in 1995, some little cub shot a 560, Jesse Broadwater. 14 years, Jesse did it again, this time on the field round.
> 
> Who will shoot the first perfect animal, Jesse tried and missed one. What a day that must have been to watch.
> 
> Arrow


just curious, which one did he miss? anyone know???


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

That is just some kinda cool archery history!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

31 yrd fox


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Anybody happen to know what his X count on the perfect field round was?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

toyrunner said:


> Anybody happen to know what his X count on the perfect field round was?


Why does it matter....they wouldn't use "X-count" as a tie breaker, AND.....he doesn't need it anyways...since he's the outright WINNER, no matter what anyways.

2nd place is going to be very interesting to watch for.....REO WILDE is breathing down Dave Cousin's neck....and REO can win 2nd place if he simply shoots 557 or better on his HUNTER round.

Sorta might be nice to know his "x-count"...but nah....it is probabaly way more than we mere "mortals" could ever hope to shoot anyways, hahahaha.

If you are shooting PERFECT or into the 555+ or above reahlm...I can tell you from experience....you are shooting 46+ on X-count each 14 target unit anyways, or roughly 92+ for the 28 target round.

I always considered anything LESS than a 40X half a miserable performance even when I was shooting in the higher 548 to 552 range.

Shooters of the caliber of Jesse, Cousin Dave, Reo, etc....don't LUCK them in...they SHOOT them in.

field14


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Arrow said:


> Terry Ragsdale shot the first perfect Hunter Round. That same day in 1995, some little cub shot a 560, Jesse Broadwater. 14 years, Jesse did it again, this time on the field round.
> 
> Who will shoot the first perfect animal, Jesse tried and missed one. What a day that must have been to watch.
> 
> Arrow


*Stranger still ...Could history be repeating itself in.....
Jesse has now taken Terry Ragsdale's place and.....CUB MALE FREESTYLE - LUCAS KENLEY -1st Hunter - 560!!! *


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

560 field round...boggles the mind...nice shooting Jesse...

460 has been a challenge for me lately...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> 560 field round...boggles the mind...nice shooting Jesse...
> 
> 460 has been a challenge for me lately...


Dang Sarge, when I saw you post on this thread I was sure it would have something to do with your shooting with Terry's daughter - thanks for keeping it "clean".


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I just wanted to know what kinda X counts these guy's are shooting.. not as a benchmark for myself cuz I know I would be humiliated. More just to better gauge the precision/accuracy those guy's have.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> I just wanted to know what kinda X counts these guy's are shooting.. not as a benchmark for myself cuz I know I would be humiliated. More just to better gauge the precision/accuracy those guy's have.


Doubt that X's were even counted - why would they be??

But to get a feel of their precision note that the dot on the animal targets is the same size as the X ring for the distance being shot. "For the most part" you can assume that everyone of the top shooters hit the "20 zone" on each of the 28 targets, so any number over 560 would be representative of their X count "ability".


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

They are used to break scoring tie's. I just find it interesting to see how much those guy's are dialed into the middle of the middle for a whole round.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> They are used to break scoring tie's. I just find it interesting to see how much those guy's are dialed into the middle of the middle for a whole round.


You may be correct, but the way I read the constitution/by-laws in regards to the Field/Hunter rounds the X's are only used for these 2 purposes:

Flight assignment
Shoot off for 1st, 2nd, 3rd place in Championship flight


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

You are probably right.. Think anyone will post what those guy's do shoot?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> You are probably right.. Think anyone will post what those guy's do shoot?


I kinda doubt it - if they were going to be posted by the NFAA, I'm sure they would have do so already. But I bet you there's one archer that can tell you his X count - X Hunter himself. :shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I kinda doubt it - if they were going to be posted by the NFAA, I'm sure they would have do so already. But I bet you there's one archer that can tell you his X count - X Hunter himself. :shade:


Wonder where Brad is, I would have thought he would be through drinking beer out of that bowl buy now. :darkbeer: 
I'll take a wild guess at Brads X's assuming he shoots his average which is about 554 give or take one. he will have 95 X's. 6 or 7 because of 4's and 10 tweeners in the 5 but not an X.
Now Brad I want to know about your sight and reticules, I mean what are you using to hold on them animals dots like that?? 585 WOw........


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

WHen I was shooting decently...as in above 550, I ALWAYS knew what my x-count was! Sure, nobody really cared about x-count...but FOR ME and for nearly all of the other 550+ shooters I shot with...the "x-count" was the REAL guage of how well we were shooting and also an indicator of a potential arrow going "bad"(as in loose vane, slightly bent, crooked nock, loose point, etc) and not staying with the group of the other 3.

Shooting just "5's" was nice...but anything less the 40X's on a half was something to start watching yourself for. Anything less than 50% X-s was considered ATROCIOUS by most of us.

If you are hitting X-s and miss...you got a 5 nearly all the time...If you are just catching "5's" and miss...then your score dropped quickly...and you were SLOPPY. Inside out 5's were good...but X's were indicators you weren't close to missing. Jar-lickers and Warts....you mayhaps just got away with one...or that particular arrow needed tending to.

Personally, even tho these days I shoot like crap score-wise. I STILL will keep track of my X's as the TRUE indicator of just how many QUALITY shots I'm shooting. I still believe in the archer's addage when it comes to scoring your arrows....GARBAGE OUT of the bow = GARBAGE for score.

Challenge yourself and keep tabs on your X-count and use it for a personal goal...the SCORE will then take care of itself, by going up proportionally...

I have an intentional tremor that prohibits me from aiming even close to as solidly as I used to...thus the crap scores. However, I have had to learn the hardest way possible that if you...LET IT FLOAT and SHOOT THE SHOT...MORE of those will go in than those you FORCE to try to hold as still as possible!

field14


----------

